
Foxconn Will Drain 7M Gals of Water / Day from Lake Michigan to Make LCD Screens - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/foxconn-will-drain-7-million-gallons-of-water-per-day-f-1825624659
======
vanattab
Because "big" numbers like 7M are scary I think a little perspective is
warranted. The great lakes contain 380 quadrillion gallons of water which
means even if they did not return a single drop it would take 54 billion
years(or ~10x the age of the earth it's self) to drain the basin. This is of
course ignoring the whole fact that the water they don't return does not just
disappear it increases the humidity of the air and causes increased rainfall
somewhere. Also I find the idea that humans should only use fresh water for
drinking and public utilities laughable. Water is and has been an integral
part of making damn near everything for millennia.

------
eesmith
I looked that and thought the volume wasn't that large. Indeed, it isn't. The
main issue (as Gizmodo reports) seems to be the attempt to work around the
Great Lakes Compact.

------
downrightmike
Where are they going to dump the 7M of waste water every day?

~~~
greenyoda
According to the article:

> _Nearly 2.7 million gallons of the water—about 39 percent of the daily
> intake from the factory—will be lost in the process, primarily from
> evaporation. The remaining water will be treated and returned to the lake
> basin._

